# Carrots



## vergo97 (Jun 26, 2010)

My rabbit gets a carrot every day, and I know that they are not that good for him but he doesn't seem to be really overweight. Is is just the sugar in them, (which causes them to put on weight?) that is bad? 

We've had Freddy for 7 years and he has only needed to go to the vets once when he stopped eating, but then he was fine after a few days. Will it be ok to keep giving him a carrot everyday, he doesn't seem to like greens very much, the carrot and pellets are mainly what he eats, and some hay.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

I would cut the carrot out to get him eating more hay if I'm honest. Does he not go to the vets for vaccinations too


----------



## vergo97 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll see if I can cut out the carrots. Would it work if I cut a carrot into pieces and gave him one of them a day? That way he'd only be getting one carrot a week, but carrot everyday.

He doesn't get vaccinations because my mum doesn't think they're worth it


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Yes you can give him a tiny piece everyday, that way he will most probably eat more hay because the carrot won't be filling him up 

I'm sorry to hear that your mum doesn't think he is worth vaccinations  Have you tried explaining to her how bad the illnesses are? Do you think she would be open to him having the new combi vaccine which is only one jab a year?

Or is it a closed subject with her?


----------



## vergo97 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll start doing that with the carrot then 

I think she just thinks it's a lot of money for an illness that not many rabbits get. How much does the combi vaccine cost? 

She also thinks he is towards the end of his life (he's 7-8 and a dwarf lop) and that it's not worth it.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

vergo97 said:


> I'll start doing that with the carrot then
> 
> *I think she just thinks it's a lot of money for an illness that not many rabbits get.* How much does the combi vaccine cost?
> 
> She also thinks he is towards the end of his life (he's 7-8 and a dwarf lop) and that it's not worth it.


I think she is very much mistaken there, RHD & Myxi affects thousands of rabbits across the country 
You would have to phone your vet in regards to the price of the combi as it varies from vet to vet


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

vergo97 said:


> I'll see if I can cut out the carrots. Would it work if I cut a carrot into pieces and gave him one of them a day? That way he'd only be getting one carrot a week, but carrot everyday.
> 
> *He doesn't get vaccinations because my mum doesn't think they're worth it*


I had the same argument with my partner. He said because our rabbits are indoor rabbits, and we live in a city, they don't need the jabs so I showed him the pictures in the Myxi warning folder of the indoor rabbit that got it. After this didn't work and much more arguing over the subject, I may have gone too far and threatened to leave him  ... My rabbits now get their jabs though  although I had to do a lot of apologising 

As for carrots my rabbits don't eat them, which shocked me as they have no problem eating EVERYTHING else. Minion will actually sit at the cupboard until you get him a chocolate button instead!


----------



## bracken lodge (Apr 16, 2012)

Any change of diet should be done gradually. As for vaccinations it shouldnt be a matter of cost. We should protect our pets from this horrible disease. We dont take any boarders at Bracken lodge that havent been vaccinated to protect all bunnies in our care.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

bracken lodge said:


> Any change of diet should be done gradually. As for vaccinations it shouldnt be a matter of cost. We should protect our pets from this horrible disease. We dont take any boarders at Bracken lodge that havent been vaccinated to protect all bunnies in our care.


While I agree with you, it isn't something the OP can do anything about, they live at home and their mum holds the purse strings


----------



## vergo97 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll see if I can find out what the cost of the vaccination at the vets.

How is the disease spread? We don't get any other rabbits in the garden.



Minion said:


> As for carrots my rabbits don't eat them, which shocked me as they have no problem eating EVERYTHING else. Minion will actually sit at the cupboard until you get him a chocolate button instead!


Freddy LOVES carrots, he gets so excited for them in the morning!

Should I feed him half a carrot in the morning for this week, and then a 7th next week to make the change gradual?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

vergo97 said:


> I'll see if I can find out what the cost of the vaccination at the vets.
> 
> How is the disease spread? We don't get any other rabbits in the garden.


Myxi is spread by biting insects, RHD is spread by everything


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

As a rough guide my vet is charging £20 per rabbit for the combo jab. It's once a year, so nothing really when you think about it. I suppose when you have a few bunnies it adds up though, but then again so does food and toys etc.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

Minion said:


> As a rough guide my vet is charging £20 per rabbit for the combo jab. It's once a year, so nothing really when you think about it. I suppose when you have a few bunnies it adds up though, but then again so does food and toys etc.


Wow that is cheap, where abouts are you?
Most people are quoting £40 minimum and the highest I've heard was £97


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Wow that is cheap, where abouts are you?
> Most people are quoting £40 minimum and the highest I've heard was £97


Plymouth. My partner asked yesterday when he took Storm to the vets. They've dropped their prices by quite a bit though. To get Storm neutered was £85 a month ago and Minion was £65, now it's only £60 for a female rabbit and I think £45 for a male  i wish they'd put their prices down sooner though.


----------



## vergo97 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, we're getting a kitten next week, and in a few week's time he'll be going for his jabs, so I could ask the vets then about what they charge for rabbit vaccinations. 

Freddy isn't neutered either, but there is no way I can persuade my mum to do that.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

What is the combi shot jab? As I've had a note from the vets in the last week saying the buns are due their jabs. They had a myxo one about 6 months ago but not a RHD one( the vet wouldn't give both together),so does the combi-shot mean they could have both at the same time?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> What is the combi shot jab? As I've had a note from the vets in the last week saying the buns are due their jabs. They had a myxo one about 6 months ago but not a RHD one( the vet wouldn't give both together),so does the combi-shot mean they could have both at the same time?


The combi vaccine is a single vaccine that covers both RHD and Myxi, the myxi part is much more effective because it is actually made from the myxoma virus whereas the single uses the shrope virus (which is why it isn't 100% effective).

With your rabbits as they haven't have the single RHD they will need to have one of the single lapinject or anivac and then 14 days later they can have the combi vaccine (the RHD part of the vaccine isn't effective without having any antibodies built up previously) the combi vaccine is a yearly booster too


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> The combi vaccine is a single vaccine that covers both RHD and Myxi, the myxi part is much more effective because it is actually made from the myxoma virus whereas the single uses the shrope virus (which is why it isn't 100% effective).
> 
> With your rabbits as they haven't have the single RHD they will need to have one of the single lapinject or anivac and then 14 days later they can have the combi vaccine (the RHD part of the vaccine isn't effective without having any antibodies built up previously) the combi vaccine is a yearly booster too


Thanks B3rnie. I'll have to phone the vets to book an RHD jab for them then and find out the price of the combo one for later.


----------

